# Stop-overs en-route Port Meirion - please



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

Do any of you knowledgeable folk know of any stop-overs, be it an off road layby (where the road has been straightened and the old bit left as a layby) or non-height barriered car park (without overnight restrictions) on the route to Port Meirion from the M56 route into N. Wales.

Hopefully we're heading that way this weekend, please let the weather stays as good as it's been for the past fortnight!:roll:

Funny how most of us know more about Continental stop overs than any in the UK - I can't think of any down that way. 
TIA

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

Turn off the A55 for Holywell. At the traffic lights, turn left. Next village is Brynford, about 1 mile from lights. At the crossroads turn right for 200yds and park on the left, behind the wall just before the golf course. I live a couple of miles away and regularly see a motorhome parked there for lengthy periods.

Namder


----------

